#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Pictures of Hanoi, Halong, Sapa ...

## DeislerX

I would like to share with all you guys here my images collection. I take them by DSLR Nikon D50, sometimes using lesn 18-55mm and 18-135mm. 

Part01: Halong Bay

Sea kayaking inside a beau lagoon.


At the sunset:


Kayaking inside a dark wet cave. After going through the cave, we will come into a lagoon.


Inside a lagoon, very green and clean salty water.


Take a rest on an island:


A sunny day in Halong bay.


Two people - mother and daughter are coming back from a local floating market in Halong bay - Vietnam. What's the daughter thinking? 


Paddling with kid. They are from UK.


The Junk boat which have been taken us to the kayaking place. We will stay on that boat about 3 or 4 days and go to many places on the bay.


After a hard kayaking day, we return to the Boat for relax!


Just very funny


A traditional Vietnamese kayak boat. I've taken this pic in Babe river (Nothern of Vietnam) - It's also a river kayak place.


The pictures will be updated more or you can see more at: 

All of these pictures are registed and taken by Me.

Thanks for you attention!

----------


## panama hat

Excellent photos, thank you.

----------


## baldrick

nice colour from your camera

----------


## DeislerX

Thanks for your courage. I post more images:

Some more pictures. Just take in this month.

The mangroves lagoon in Halong Bay


A mangrove:


At the entrance of a cave in Ninh Binh provinces - Vietnam.


Inside a cave in Ninh Binh.


Thanks

----------


## panama hat

Your posts just hit home to me again how woefully inadequate my photography skills are. 

Thanks, again

----------


## DeislerX

Maybe in Thailand, You know this oldman. John Gray of John Gray's Sea Canoe - Phuket.

He is our partner here - Vietnam.

----------


## bustak

Nice pictures. Mad props to you & your NIKON!

----------


## jarne

very nice

approx how much for afew days of cayaking?

----------


## Bobcock

I know John Gray. Was taking pics with him just a few weeks ago.

----------


## DeislerX

A sea kayaking trip is about from day trip to 06 nights (just only stay on the open sea in a boat).

Thanks for your comments! I will post more photos when I have new ones.

----------


## Anja09

I'm looking forward to the pics of Sa Pa. To me, it's one of the most beautiful places I've ever been to. But the governement is recruiting Vietnamese to move into that area, trying to populate it. So I guess in five years it will look very different from the way it is now. It's just too bad.

----------


## xuxumi

So amazing pic ! Nice bay !

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Very nice shots. Well done!

----------


## porno frank

Beautiful pic of your kayaking trip.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I will post more photos when I have new ones.


 Still waiting.    :Smile:

----------

